# Doctors Foster & Smith Kit



## Saki (Dec 27, 2005)

Are the 70/90 gallon Freshwater Starter Kits, on the Doctors Foster & Smith website, any good or am I better off buying individual parts?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

hmm, Im not sure.. $200 buks seems like alot for a filter, heater, light and timer.. personally, I dont see why you would need a timer anyhow.. but thats just me..


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

The parts are good by themselves but are they what you really need/want? For example the Coralife Power Center might be nice but you can get a power strip for just a few dollars. On a tank that size I would put a filter on either end. You could get 2 Penguin 350Bs for just a little more than one Emperor 400 (they are similar). I would definitely not use the Emp. 400 as the only filter on a tank that size. Same with heaters, I would use 2, one on either end. A 250W seems a little wimpy but if the room is warm if sticks on it could cook a lot of fish (or if it fails in a cool room a lot of fish could get cold). I like the Stealths but you can't tell by looking at them if they are on or not. Two 150W-200W heaters almost certainly won't fail at the same time and could limp along until you noticed the problem. I really like the Current Compact Fluorescents but the Satellites normally come with a 10,000k/actinic bulb which probably isn't what you are going to want. There is SmartPac and SunPac, one (SunPac?) is 10,000k/6700k and is very crisp but not too harsh for freshwater. The moonlight can just be left on 24/7, the LED(s) will probably outlast the whole fixture. That is the reason they offer the Power Center, the LED(s) don't have a switch, just an AC adapter. Are you going to have a glass canopy or build/buy something to match the stand? A single 48" fixture may not light all the corners of the tank as much as you would like

If those parts are what you would buy, great. But I rarely find that package deals contain what components I ultimately end up using. Those are definitely not the components I would use for a tank in that size range. Well, maybe the thermometer...

violet


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well said, Violet. On a side note, are you setting up a tank that will require that much lighting? Unless its planted, the extra light is a waste of money.


----------



## Saki (Dec 27, 2005)

Large Fish tanks are so much more complicated than a 10 gallon. -_-;

Thanks for the info, I'll buy individual parts.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

but so much easier to maintain once setup and running, way too many limitations and fluctuations with smaller tanks. I believe once you pass this hurdle you will be very happy


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Saki said:


> Large Fish tanks are so much more complicated than a 10 gallon. -_-;
> 
> Thanks for the info, I'll buy individual parts.


They may be harder to find the right set up but as stated they are much eaiser to maintain over the long term. And you will be much happier with a bigger tank. Its more fun to watch and fill with fish.


----------

